# Wiring LED Spot / Floods



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)

I really dont know much about lighting and wanted to ask some of the more technical of the bunch if they can tell me what it would require to wire these LEDs into a haunt...

Most of them dont come with a plug - and the one that i found that comes with one isnt a regular wall plug.


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

If they are the ones I am thinking about all you need is a power supply. You can get one with a plug or just wire one in. It's only 2 wires.

Can you post the specs that came on it?


----------



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)

(Left) spot light specs:


ITEM :

- 1 pcs LED 10W RGB Spotlight

- 1 pcs remote controller

Specification:
- Power :10W

- LED Color:*3 main colors(Green, Red, & Blue), 16 different colors in total(change colors via remote controller)

- Output Lumens: 900 Lumens

- Input Voltage: DC 12V

- Beam Angle: 65°*

- LifeSpan Time : > 60,000 hours*

- Dimensions : 10 x 7.6 (cm) (approx.)

- Waterproof: IP65*

- Cover Material: 5mm High Strength Glassess

-* Shell Material : High Strength Aluminum



(Right) - Flood light specs:

Shell Color: Gray
Input Voltage: 180-265V
Power Consumption: 10W
Size：144*86*88mm
Weight：550g
Operating Temperature：-40℃-60℃
Operating Humidity：10%-99%
Shell Color: Gray
Input Voltage: 180-265V
Power Consumption: 10W 
Luminous effect: about 900LM
Beam Angle: 120 degrees
Shell Material: High Strength Aluminum 
Cover Material: 5mm High Strength Glasses
Ingress Protection Rating: IP65 (waterproff design, but can not be put in the water)
Life Span: >60,000 hours


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

All you'd need is a 12V wall wart just hook positive to positive and neg to neg. Does it come with a remote to control the colors? If not, you'll need to figure out how to do that. It doesn't matter if it has a plug or not. You could always add one.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

8with the right wattage of course, most wall warts are pretty low wattage.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Get a wall wart. Old Cell phone chargers work pretty good, as does any plug that shows an output of 5 to 12 volts DC. Cut the end of the wire that hooks to the cell phone, or whatever. NOT the end at the wall. separate and strip the wires, then touch the wires from your LED flood to them until the flood comes on. Once it comes on, you know how to wire it. Have a nice day and hope this helps!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Or you could do the vampire plug thing (at least for the one without any plug) if you are afraid to try to cut and strip wiring. Just google vampire plugs and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

HRP, am I reading the specs correctly? Does the Flood light on the right need 180 to 265V??? That's pretty extreme, considering household current is 120VAC. In North America, it's usually only dryers and stoves that use 220VAC. That flood may be meant for European or Australian markets.


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

If I am reading this right it was designed to basically run off of 220V. Odd here in the US, but that is the common voltage used in much of the world. However, I have been told that a lot of LED products rated 220v will still run off of 110V, they are just not as bright.

What surprises me is that the plug looks like what I would expect for a low voltage application. However, that could be a common connection in other parts of the world.

If you contact the seller they can tell you what you need to operate it. Also many of the people who make this stuff make several different models to cover several different voltages.


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

Did you ever get this figured out?

You might email David over at Holiday Coro. He has spend a lot of time and money playing with RGB floods. I am willing to bet that he is knowledgeable about these same floods. He has even gone to Chine and met with a group of manufactures of led rgd products.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

typoagain said:


> Did you ever get this figured out?
> 
> You might email David over at Holiday Coro. He has spend a lot of time and money playing with RGB floods. I am willing to bet that he is knowledgeable about these same floods. He has even gone to Chine and met with a group of manufactures of led rgd products.


If you look closely at the picture and then at his specs, there are two different lights there. The one on the left looks like it'll plug right into a wall wart/ The one on the left is the 220V flood.


----------

